# can clomid make period late. x



## Emmaloux (Jul 15, 2011)

hi everyone, 
i am on my first cycle of clomid and period due today but not arrived im NOT getting my hopes up though as doctor told me it would be unlikely i would conceive on clomid due to DH low count but to give it ago anyway.
I was just wondering if clomid can make period late. x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, what cd are you on at present? X


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I ask you what cd ur on. You must take your period 35 days after your last clomid tablet if u haven't taken ur AF you do a test! I been on clomid for 8 mnths now and I ovulate early. I take my AF 35 days after last pill. This info is from my consultant x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

I just finished my first cycle on 50mg. I got my AF on cd 38. That worked out to be 33 days after I finished my last clomid tablet as I took mine cd 1 - 5. So if you were working on a 28 day being a normal cycle length it can make you 'technically' late yes. 

Hope that helps


----------



## lollywolly (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh man!!  That's frustratingly late!!  I have just poste dteh followng somewhere else so I think you post answers mine!! Boo hoo!!

"Hi everyone, I am new to this.  I'm going nuts in limbo land so thought maybe some of you might be able to advise me!  
I am on my second round of clomid.  It is doing my head in!!  I have ovulated and am on day 31 no period and 3 negative tests.  Anyone else have longer menstruation cycles or anyone know if you can be pregnant but take ages to show. If I am pregant I ovulated early - so I would've thought it woudl have showed up as positive by now.  I'm thinking im not PG but where's my period!
ot the usual symptoms but I can't trust them.  I've been off work for 3 days with exhaustion (virus I guess) and now I have teh worst back pain ever.  Thanks for reading and I appreciate any help xx"

How very frustrating.  I really thought you were menat to have your period 14 days after ovulation and if you had longer cycles then it's because ovulation was later!  Oh it;s so confusing.
Good luck xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm really unsure of the whole, when to test because it's so different for everyone when a pregnancy will show up. If ur cd is past 35days since ur last clomid pill, then ur right to test. Always test 3 days after each test. If you can pin point when your ovulation was then 14 days after that you should take a period. Times you can ovulate late and don't know it. All my months on clomid I have ovulated early and late. I still haven't conceived yet and it's been nine months on clomid. I feel ur frustration doll! I'm taking walnuts and pineapple juice and cough medicine as this is meant to help when trying for a baby. Look into it x


----------



## Emmaloux (Jul 15, 2011)

hi all thanks for you replies, i starting taking clomid on the 8th - 12th of october, so if AF should arrive 35 days after last pill then i should be due on 16th november that seems late that is 2 weeks after original AF due date. i took a test last saturday 5th nov and it was negative, was it too early to test then, and could it still turn out to be positive. x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 

I took clomid on 14th oct - 18th oct. I think I ovulated on 23rd 24th due to my egg White sticky discharge and ovulating pains in right side. My period is due 22nd nov. My earliest date to do a test would have been yesterday, the 6nov. But I always wait til after the 35 days as ovulation and implantation can be late and if your lining of womb isn't thick enough it wouldn't  implant. That's were the pineapple juice and walnuts help implantation  hope this helps. Keep in touch and let me know doll x


----------

